#  uVS - Universal Virus Sniffer

## regist

*Universal Virus Sniffer (uVS)

  3.75 (19.05.2012)*

_  ..
_

 .

 
* :*

01.   :   , ,  .
02.      :    ,      .
02.   . (   ).
03.   : c        .
04.        (    ).
05.           .
06.    ,       ( .. )
07.         .
08.         [  +  .    ]
09.       (CatRoot)   ( ..   WinPE 2.x-3.x)
10.   DLL    .
11.   ( .  . )      uVS. (StartF)
12.    MBR, Boot    Windows. [ ]
13.   /    Windows.
14.       . 
15.    .
16.  .
17.      ..  x64  WinPE.
18. C        .

* :* Win2k, Win2k3, WinXP x86, Vista x86/x64, Win7 x86/x64, WinPE, Win8.

* :* , .

*     ,            .*

----------

?     ,               Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## regist

Universal Virus Sniffer (uVS) v3.76



 
---------------------------------------------------------
o         
   /(AND/OR) .         
     :
1.     * (       )
2.   *  ( .    )
     ,   
     .

(!)        
(!)    uVS.

o  Vista X64     .

o        CLSID,  ..  
 .

o       :
*\CLSID\{7C857801-7381-11CF-884D-00AA004B2E24}\InProcServer32
*\CLSID\{a2a9545d-a0c2-42b4-9708-a0b2badd77c8}\InProcServer32
     crexv.ocx

o .  Alt+C.
/.    .

o   -   F4      ??

o    ->Netsh winsock reset.
  winsockreset.
    .
(!)  64-   windows  Windows 7x64  
(!) 32-   netsh.

o    cexec    
     uVS.
   2- .
(!)  64-   windows  Windows 7x64       .

o  NT6       EnableLUA
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System\

o       ""
   3 :
1.  -          _ _  uVS
(  "hide")
2.  -    .
3.  -       .
4.       

o    OFFSGNSAVE
          uVS.

o    settings.ini
[Settings]
;      
; OFFSGNSAVE
bHlpNoSaveSgn (0  )

o        (F4)
    300mb   .   .


*:*

uVS 3.76 |    [ZIP 13Mb HTTP] 660050    [20.09.2012]

----------


## regist

**  

[ZIP 13Mb] 683478    [20.12.2012]

**

----------


## regist

*Universal Virus Sniffer (uVS) v3.76.2*



o       .

 o         "WOW64".
 (   X64 )

 o       WinRAR. (-ep)

 o       delnfr    .

 o        32-  .
 ( Vista x64)

 o   .

 o     ,      ,       .


*:*

uVS v3.76.2

----------


## regist

*Universal Virus Sniffer (uVS) v3.77*



o  1  .

 o      Windows 8x64.

 o      ( CatRoot)  Windows 8.
 (!)          Windows 8 
 (!)    Windows   8- .
 (!)   Windows       CatRoot.
 (!)         ,  __
 (!)      Windows c CatRoot  Windows 8.

 o   
 /i (  )
 :
 start.exe /i "c:\uvs\uvs.txt" (  )
            .
 (!) /r  

 o    settings.ini
 [Settings]
 ;         
 ;          
 bAddComment = 1 (1  )

 o    settings.ini
 [Settings]
 ;      
 ; czoo      zoo
 bHlpCZoo (0  )

 o    settings.ini
 [Settings]
 ;      
 ; restart
 bHlpRestart (0  )

 o       .

 o         "WOW64".
 (   X64 )

 o       WinRAR.

 o       delnfr    .

 o        32-  .
 ( Vista x64)

 o   .


*:*

uVS v3.77|    [ZIP 13Mb HTTP] 695333    [29.12.2012]

----------


## regist

Universal Virus Sniffer (uVS) 3.77.5



  .4    C   C:\page_uVS.sys,  uVS            .         .
     pagefile-     WinPE.
              WinPE.


*:*

uVS v3.77.5 |    [ZIP 14Mb HTTP] 702621    [19.01.2013]

----------

*mrak74*

----------


## regist

Universal Virus Sniffer (uVS) v3.80.1



 3.80
---------------------------------------------------------
 o   ,    .
       Windows 7.
   Windows 7        


    ,        
   ,        
    c  . ( ..     )
     (!)        
     (!)   .
     2        , 

       c Windows 7    
        .
           -   
        email      
        ..   SP.

 o    "dirzoo".
         Zoo  .
   : dirzoo c:\temp\*.exe

 o    settings.ini
   [Settings]
   ;     delnfr   delref
   ;    .
     ImgDelnfrUnwind (0  )

     3,77
3.77.18
---------------------------------------------------------
 o    Ctrl+U
         .
      , .    ,
       Alt+F7   uVS.
      /quiet   ImgUninstQuiet
     "Settings"  settings.ini (    )
         ImgAutoUninstall
     "Settings"  settings.ini (    )

 o     ??      
   " ".

 o      
   ->     

 o       ... c  /quiet
   (!)      ( msiexec).

 o       
     uninstall.

 o            
       .
      .

 o        .

 o       zoo   .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.77.17
---------------------------------------------------------
 o         .
          " " (Alt+U)
         . .
             uVS.
         uVS.

 o         "".
             uVS, 
     .         
      files.

 o     ->   DNS
    dsncache ,   ipconfig /flushdns.
    : dnsreset
         uVS.

 o    "unload".
      .  .

 o             
     . (     )

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.77.16
---------------------------------------------------------
 o   uvs_snd.exe,     
          MAIN.
         email.    
      ,     
     .
   (!)           .
   (!)    ..    .

    . http://dsrt.dyndns.org/uvs_freeupdate.htm

 o  ,     uvs_snd  uVS.

    uVS.

 o        .

 o       cmd.exe.

 o     .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.77.15
---------------------------------------------------------
 o      systemexplorer.net

 o       VT.

 o       File_Id    
            .
          MAIN 
         ,   

     .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.77.14
---------------------------------------------------------
 o       4 .

 o        ,
           .

 o       VT.

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.77.13
---------------------------------------------------------
 o        .

 o       
    .

 o      DISM.EXE  Windows ADK.

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.77.12
---------------------------------------------------------
 o       "/"  "\".

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.77.11
---------------------------------------------------------
 o       uVS.
   (.  "")

 o         copype.cmd
      :
    LP, HTA , WMI, .NET (4.5), MDAC.

 o        BTC.
   ( ..    )

 o    .
   (     /)

 o      .
   (         TS)

 o        virusscan.jotti.org
   ( x64 )

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.77.10
---------------------------------------------------------
 o       uVS    .
    : update.exe
      "update.log"    
       .

   Update.exe      /q ( )
   (!)     ,    
   (!) .      
   (!) .   BTC (bitcoin).   
   (!)   .      
   (!)  .      . 
   (!)        .


http://btcsec.com

 o    2   firefox.

 o         
   Windows 8 ADK.
   (!)    jpeg.

 o       VT.

 o    .

 o    .

 o      cexec.

 o     .

 o     .

 o    9  exFAT VBR.

 o    uVS      
     (   )  C:\page_uVS.sys
   (!)     .




: *uVS v3.77.8*

** 

[ZIP 15Mb] 755242    [03.06.2013]

**

----------


## regist

uVS 3.81.11



> chrome   ,    chrome        .
> 
>  o 27-        Chrome.
>    gpupdate /force   .
>  (!)      .
> 
>  o     operaprefs_fixed.ini

----------


## regist

*Universal Virus Sniffer (uVS) v3.82*



---------------------------------------------------------
 3.82
---------------------------------------------------------
 o     deldirex _
            ,
        ,  /
     .
   (         )

 o      VT/JT    
     ??.

 o      " " 
   (    )
      . .

 o    settings.ini
   [Settings]
   ;    breg   
   ; (    ).
     bHlpAddBackup (0  )

 o    "/"  "\"  .

 o         .

 o           .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.81.11
---------------------------------------------------------
 o 27-        Chrome.
     gpupdate /force   .
   (!)      .

 o     operaprefs_fixed.ini

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.81.10
---------------------------------------------------------
 o     deldir _
        ,     
   ,  /   .

 o           .
   (    )

 o          
   . (    )

 o    delall     .

 o  27-      Google Chrome.
   (       gpupdate /force).

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.81.9
---------------------------------------------------------
 o  *.exe       .url .
    url     .
     #FILE#    . ( ..    ).

 o       <>  !~:
       .     1.

 o       :
   "   ".

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.81.8
---------------------------------------------------------
 o        :    .
   (   )

 o    quit
     uVS,        
    .

 o    ImgAutoDelMethod* (  0)

 o       .

 o            ,
      . (     ).

 o     HOSTS.ICS.
     HOSTS    ,      
      .

 o     settings.ini
   [Settings]
   ;       
   ImgAutoAltF7 = 1 (1  ,   ImgAutoF4)
                  2 (  ImgAutoF4)
                  0 ( )

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.81.7
---------------------------------------------------------
 o      runscanner.net.

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.81.6
---------------------------------------------------------
 o 16- Windows NE     .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.81.5
---------------------------------------------------------
 o        
       (>15k )  .
       .
          .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.81.4
---------------------------------------------------------
 o   "->     "

 o 16- Windows NE      
     .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.81.3
---------------------------------------------------------
 o  "DNS"   "DNS & IP"
          TCP-IPv4.
   ( ..    )

 o      300mb   
       .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.81.2
---------------------------------------------------------
 o    uVS  LS  RDP    .

 o        .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.81.1
---------------------------------------------------------
 o  26-    IPSec    .
   (    ).

 o   25-     Vista.



*:*

uVS [ZIP 2.2Mb HTTP] SHA1: 99ba3d82ee9379defa27a100a291209f2cccad49

  [ZIP 16Mb HTTP] 836869    [21.02.2014]

----------


## regist

*3.83 BETA 1*
---------------------------------------------------------
o    Ctrl+*
  (   )
ESC     .

o     App Paths.

o         .
  .           
    lnk .

o      .

o      .

o      .

o      .

o      .

o       .

----------


## regist

3.83 BETA 2
---------------------------------------------------------
 o       ,
            "Start".
         .

 o     .

 o     .

       ,        .

----------


## regist

*Universal Virus Sniffer (uVS) v3.83*



---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83
---------------------------------------------------------
 o         "".

 o    LNK ,   
     .     Windows Vista-8.1,    ,
          LNK . 

 o    ,    
       ( __ ).

 o         "".

 o      regedit-  explorer-  x64 .
   (    ).

 o      v383c  
       uVS.

 o   delall, delref,       delvir  delnfr,
         . ..    
   delall    ,  delref  .

 o    settings.ini
   [Settings]
   ;       delall  delref.
     bProtectKnown (  1)

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83 BETA 31
---------------------------------------------------------
 o        LNK .
   (      txt )

 o          
     . (, guid-  ..) 

 o         .
   (  ).

 o  STORE  Win8.1

 o     Win8.1

 o    .

 o   Ctrl+T,  .
      #1,2,3,9,28,29  .
      .
         ImgAutoTweak
     "Settings"  settings.ini (    )

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83 BETA 30
---------------------------------------------------------
 o         .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83 BETA 29
---------------------------------------------------------
 o        DLL.
         .
      v3.83 BETA 16.

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83 BETA 28
---------------------------------------------------------
 o         
   . (, guid-  ..)
   (!)      .

 o        .

 o     "...".

 o LNK     "...".

 o      LNK .
    win8.1      LNK ,    
   ,     .

 o     Windows  Win8.1  .

 o  LNK    .

 o         LNK 
     uVS        LS.

 o      Win8  Win8.1

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83 BETA 27
---------------------------------------------------------
 o       .
   (!)    ,    s-1-5-18 (LS).

 o      Start Menu .

 o    url   .

 o  LNK       ,
             .

 o  28       "" LNK.

 o    32-   .

 o      LNK .

 o       #FILE#     .
   (   ,   )

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83 BETA 26
---------------------------------------------------------
 o       ..     .

 o       .

 o   29,   .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83 BETA 25
---------------------------------------------------------
 o       ""  " ...".

 o    ,      
       .
   (!)    100% ,     ,  
   .

 o   28:   url  exe    
        .     .

 o      .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83 BETA 24
---------------------------------------------------------
 o  CMD/BAT/VBE/VBS         
      #FILE#. ( 2k ).

 o      .

 o      .

 o    FireFox,      .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83 BETA 23
---------------------------------------------------------
 o       :
   1.    :
    o     *\CLSID 
    o   (    )
    o     ,  ..    .
    o        (    )
    o   App Paths. (    )
   2.      / .

 o  cmpimg    1.01

           .

 o      . 
   (   )

 o     32-    64-  .

 o    "exec32"  "exec",   
    .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83 BETA 22
---------------------------------------------------------
 o      .

 o         .

 o          .

 o     .

 o     .

 o    ,  .    
   .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83 BETA 21
---------------------------------------------------------
 o        .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83 BETA 20
---------------------------------------------------------
 o        .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83 BETA 19
---------------------------------------------------------
 o    .
      ,     
    ,      .

          .
     "  ",      .
            .
       wdsl,     
     unicode .   -  ,  .
      ,   .
             ,   .
     .       
       .

 o    settings.ini
   [Settings]
   ;     .
     bUseWDSList (  0)

 o         .

 o    .   .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83 BETA 18
---------------------------------------------------------
 o      .

 o    settings.ini
   [Settings]
   ;        
   ;      ->  ->...
   ;  : .BAT.CMD.LNK.VBS
     Add2ListExt (   )

 o        
       LinkInfo.

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83 BETA 17
---------------------------------------------------------
 o       :
   ->      

 o        .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83 BETA 16
---------------------------------------------------------
 o        DLL,
         .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83 BETA 15
---------------------------------------------------------
 o   LNK     .

 o       WinPE-EnhancedStorage 
     wim .     
   Win8.

 o   Windows ADK 8.1     WinPE 5.0
     WinPE   5.1   
   : http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l.../dn613859.aspx

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83 BETA 14
---------------------------------------------------------
 o      Windows ADK 8.1

 o   LNK      EnvironmentVariableDataBlock.

 o    .

 o   deldir  deldirex    
     .

 o  30- :     GameUX.

     cc   C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe C:\Windows\system32\gameux.dll...

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83 BETA 13
---------------------------------------------------------
 o    LNK ,     
   LNK ,     com .
   (!) 28  29-   com ,     
         WinPE 1.x

 o   28 ,      
   . exe ,  .url  .

 o          
   WinPE 5.1,    ADK :
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/downl....aspx?id=39982

 o  virscan .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83 BETA 12
---------------------------------------------------------
 o     com     lnk .

 o    LNK .       .
    .       lnk ,
       3.82,   IShellLink  
       LNK    .

   .      3.83   
           LNK .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83 BETA 11
---------------------------------------------------------
 o         
        VT.

 o    LNK .

 o      .

 o       .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83 BETA 10
---------------------------------------------------------
 o      .
         VT.

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83 BETA 9
---------------------------------------------------------
 o        .

 o  28  29      LNK .

 o      lnk     .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83 BETA 8
---------------------------------------------------------
 o      .

 o      .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83 BETA 6
---------------------------------------------------------
 o    .

 o  czoo          
     .

 o        Subsystem.
      .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83 BETA 5
---------------------------------------------------------
 o      .

 o         FindFirstFile,

     .

 o    .

 o          " ..."

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83 BETA 3
---------------------------------------------------------
 o            
     ,        .

 o      .

 o    .URL  .EXE .

 o   :
   28.       .URL  .EXE
   29.      

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83 BETA 2
---------------------------------------------------------
 o       ,
            "Start".
         .

 o     .

 o     .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83 BETA 1
---------------------------------------------------------
 o    Ctrl+*
     (   )
   ESC     .

 o     App Paths.

 o         .
     .           
       lnk .

 o      .

 o      .

 o      .

 o      .

 o      .

 o       .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.82.8
---------------------------------------------------------
 o      VT.
        403- .
        VT.

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.82.7
---------------------------------------------------------
 o      .

 o   .

 o         
      (    ).
         ESC   .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.82.6
---------------------------------------------------------
 o        .

 o         
     " "     .

 o    Alt+M  __   
      .

 o           
    .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.82.5
---------------------------------------------------------
 o        ". ".

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.82.4
---------------------------------------------------------
 o     /:
              VTOK/JTOK/VSOK 
               VTOK/JTOK/VSOK 

 o      VT.
        .
      ( )    .
       vtcache    ,     .

 o    settings.ini
   [Settings]
   ;   VT      /.
     vtCacheDays (15  )
      0 -   
     -1 -    .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.82.3
---------------------------------------------------------
 o      VT      ,
    VT            ,
           .

 o    VirSCAN.org.



*:*

uVS [ZIP 2.2Mb HTTP] SHA1: 378D1F25170B57BDAC6865F980A9730C2D0D1124

  [ZIP 17Mb HTTP] [13.09.2014]

----------


## regist

3.83.1

       delref,
 uVS         
   .

 o     #FILE#     .
  UTF-16/UTF-8 .

----------


## regist

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83.3
---------------------------------------------------------
 o    Win2k.
           WinXP.

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.83.2
---------------------------------------------------------
 o                 .
   (        /       )

 o     ""  .URL .

 o    report_crash.exe
       uVS  report_crash.exe   
         uVS   .
        ,    ""   
                .

----------


## regist

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.84
---------------------------------------------------------
 o         
   "  DLL  uVS"     uVS
      DLL.

 o    "-> reg-    ..."
    Reg-    .    
          regedit.exe
      4-  :
     HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet
     HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM
     HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE
     HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT
   (!)    HKEY_CURRENT_USER  HKEY_USERS  .
   (!) HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT   .   HKLM\Software.
   (   ).

 o     .

 o      BOX.

 o        Ctrl+A
          .

 o    settings.ini
   [Settings]
   ;      
     ProxyUser

 o    settings.ini
   [Settings]
   ;      
     ProxyPassword

 o    settings.ini
   [Settings]
   ;      ""    .
   ; (     )
     ImgAutoHideVerified (  0)

----------


## regist

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.84.1
---------------------------------------------------------
 o     ,        .

 o           .
    .

 o        .

----------


## Sandor

---------------------------------------------------------
3.84.2
---------------------------------------------------------
o       .
        2-  32-.
      ESC,   
 .
o     JT   ProxyUser:ProxyPassword.
o    c  Microsoft   ProxyUser:ProxyPassword.

----------


## regist

---------------------------------------------------------
  3.84.3
 ---------------------------------------------------------
  o     ImgAutoAltF7.

  o     .
       DLL      uVS.

  o    Alt+Z
        Zoo.

----------


## regist

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.85
---------------------------------------------------------
 o            .

 o    ->[Windows 8]       

 o        .

 o   :
 o ->[Windows 8]    Microsoft
 o ->[Windows 8]    Microsoft

 o   :
 31. [Win8]    Microsoft
 32. [Win8]    Microsoft
 33. [Win8]    
         ,
           .
 34. [Win8]    
---------------------------------------------------------
3.84.4
 ---------------------------------------------------------
 o      delref.

 o        .

 o    ->[Windows 8]    Microsoft

 o    ->[Windows 8]    Microsoft

----------


## regist

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.85.3
---------------------------------------------------------
 o   #35   Image File Execution Options

 o       .

 o         .
---------------------------------------------------------
 3.85.2
 ---------------------------------------------------------
 o        .

 ---------------------------------------------------------
 3.85.1
 ---------------------------------------------------------
 o      .

 o     .

 ---------------------------------------------------------

----------


## regist

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.85.6
---------------------------------------------------------
 o         VT.

 o     rundll32

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.85.5
---------------------------------------------------------
 o    WinXP.
   uVS  Win2k  .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.85.4
---------------------------------------------------------
 o      VT   public API.

     ( ..    ).

 o    settings.ini
   [Settings]
   ;    public API VirusTotal
     VTAPIKey

----------

?     ,               Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## regist

---------------------------------------------------------
  3.85.8
 ---------------------------------------------------------
  o  27-      Google Chrome.
         .
    (!)   uVS   .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.85.7
---------------------------------------------------------
 o      VT.

 o      .

 o      ,  
         "".

 o    settings.ini
   [Settings]
   ;    public API VirusTotal
   ;      
     VTAPIKey2
     VTAPIKey3
     VTAPIKey4

----------


## regist

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.85.9
 ---------------------------------------------------------
 o  27- .

    uVS  LocalSystem.
 (!)     .

 o     Google Chrome,    .

----------


## regist

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.85.11
 ---------------------------------------------------------
 o      FireFox.
---------------------------------------------------------
 3.85.10
 ---------------------------------------------------------
 o    Win2k.

----------


## regist

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.85.12
 ---------------------------------------------------------
 o       FireFox  
    .
       .

 o       FireFox.

----------


## regist

---------------------------------------------------------
  3.85.13
 ---------------------------------------------------------
  o      .

  o        Sun Java.

  o    Firefox    .

----------


## regist

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.87
---------------------------------------------------------
 o     (ASA)    .

 
---------------------------------------------------------
 3.86.11
---------------------------------------------------------
 o       .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.86.10
---------------------------------------------------------
 o   uVS.

 o   .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.86.9
---------------------------------------------------------
 o    .

 o    "verified"      
     .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.86.8
---------------------------------------------------------
 o      .

 o      - .
               .

 o  STORE   dnsapi.dll

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.86.7
---------------------------------------------------------
 o   uVS.

 o       .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.86.6
---------------------------------------------------------
 o   "  .txt"    
    uVS     .

 o   bFixedName
   [Settings]
   ;  uVS   ,      .
     bFixedName (  0)

 o   bReUseRemote
   [Settings]
   ;   uVS        .
   ; (!)     bFixedName    .
   ;           .
   ;      bNetFastLoad  
   ;     .
   ;     /c  start.exe     
   ;    .
   ;           .
     bReUseRemote (  0)

 o     uVS    .

 o        .

 o            uVS.

 o    RWin    
       uVS      __.
      RWin    Alt+Tab,
     uVS     Alt+Tab.
   (!)        RWin   .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.86.5
---------------------------------------------------------
 o     Google Chrome.

 o      richedit2.

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.86.4
---------------------------------------------------------
 o        VT.

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.86.3
---------------------------------------------------------
 o     .

 o      .
   "        ".

 o    settings.ini
   [Settings]
   ;  VT API   . ( )
     bWebVT (  1)

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.86.2
---------------------------------------------------------
 o       .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.86.1
---------------------------------------------------------
 o      Win10.

 o   ,     
    ,     .

 o         Win10.

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.86
---------------------------------------------------------
 o         uVS
   c  uvs_full_dump_3.86.dmp,    .
          - , 
       ,        
     .

 o    JT.

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.85.27
---------------------------------------------------------
 o   .
     uVS    Windows Explorer  .
     Run    ,  ..    ,
     uVS   Windows .
           .
   (!)      Windows 10.
   (!) -    Win10 uVS    .

 o     A.

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.85.26
---------------------------------------------------------
 o   Windows 10 TP  Windows 10 RTM.
    Win 10   NT 6.3,   6.4  10.0 .

 o      Windows 10.

 o       
    uVS.

 o    DefaultGateway   .
   (  DNS & IP)

 o  .  Ctrl+Alt+A
       Alt+A,       .

 o  .  Ctrl+Alt+Shift+A
       Alt+Shift+A,       .

 o       .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.85.25
---------------------------------------------------------
 o       
     .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.85.24
---------------------------------------------------------
 o    .

 o     areg (  ).

 o      
      (Vista+).

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.85.23
---------------------------------------------------------
 o       job .

 o        27- .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.85.22
---------------------------------------------------------
 o        27- .

 o      .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.85.21
---------------------------------------------------------
 o  2    : deldir  deldirex.
   (!)    .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.85.20
---------------------------------------------------------
 o        .

    . (   )
       unicode/ansi/utf-8.
     -  ,    .
   (!)        .
   (!)         
         hosts.

 o       Google Chrome.
            .

 o resource.pak  Google Chrome     
          .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.85.18
---------------------------------------------------------
 o    resource.pak  Google Chrome.

 o     Chrome   .

 o        .
   (!)        
          . ..     
          .

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.85.17
---------------------------------------------------------
 o    Google Chrome.

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.85.15
---------------------------------------------------------
 o    Opera.

 o    Opera    .

 o   UTF-8      .

 o         FireFox.

---------------------------------------------------------
 3.85.14
---------------------------------------------------------
 o        FireFox.

 o  27     .

----------


## roven

, ,      uvs     (  )?

----------

